# Trail Cam



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

Which one is good, batt. life? quality of picture and distance of picture, In general which one is good, their are many, many out their to choose from. What is everyone's choice.


----------



## Hi C's (May 16, 2009)

I like the spypoint haven't been disappointed by it yet

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

Tough question to answer with out more info, Like how much are you willing to spend?? What do you want to do with it????

I run Moultrie cameras, D-40, I-60, D55ir and soon to come M-80.

The infared cameras (I-60 and D55ri) are very, very easy on the batteries. I can go about 1 1/2 years w/o changing batteries, and that is taking a couple thousand pictures a year. They take good pictures, only problem is when a deer is moving quickly thru the field of view it is blurred.

The best over all camera I have ever seem, but can't afford is the Buckeye Cam cameras. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

For all the info on the trail cam.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

IMO the best bang for your buck in trail cams is the IR cams from Wildgame Innovations. They are definately not the best out there but they are the best in that price range. I picked up my IR5d for around 80 bucks and that included batteries and a memory card. You also will feel alot better when it gets stolen if you only paid 80 bucks for it rather than 500!!


----------



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

I bought the 8.0 wildgame innovations at Dicks this past sunday, the problem is the program does not work, went into my PC to click on removeable disk to get the pictures out, don't work. Put in my printer and you can see the pictures but won't let you do anything with them.

Now it looks like I must buy a card reader. to get them in the PC.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Hmmmm, I have the IR5d and I dont have a problem. I just plug the card into the front of the puter and use the pop up window to open or transfer and what not. If you click on "open folder to view files" a file will pop up and you double click it and the pic files pop up then click each pic file to open.

Pretty sure the one you have is basically the same as mine with just better picture quality.


----------



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

My PC is a windows 2000 XP and their is no reader, with my Garmin I have no problem getting the info out.

How high off the ground do you mount the camera ? It has taken several pictures and what I see the pictures are great. To see the pictures my all-in-one has a reader. Remounted it today and walked from a distance tonight and looking a distance of 15 to 20 feet for the camera to take a picture.

Not the 40 that is on the package.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Mine is right about my shoulder height. I think they recommend chest height but mine hasnt had a problem. Mine also says it will trigger at 40 feet but its set up roughly 18 feet from the corn pile. I have had it trigger from further away, maybe 25 feet but I dont know how consistent it is at that distance. It takes great pics. Ive been happy with it so far. Only had it about a year.


----------



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

I had to buy a card reader for 8.00 to get the pictures out, and they are great pictures. Plus the daytime pictures are 40 feet + the reason that I know is my driveway lights are 20 feet apart. Bought the reader at Wal Mart.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Why no just use your digit camera and switch cards?


----------



## Jerk Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

My Camera is an Olympus which I got in 2000, and the cards I was told they don't make them anymore, (smartmedia).


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

We get the big external battery and might have to charge once all season. 1 cam we have quit writing to card so now we back pack the laptop and put on it.


----------

